# Forum Argomenti di discussione UNICO/730 dichiarazione dei redditi  errata numerazione fatture

## sasergio

salve, avrei bisogno di un aiuto
Nel corso del 2010 ho emesso (regime dei minimi) 3 fatture ma, nonostante l'esiguo numero, ho sbagliato la numerazione nel senso che ho emesso correttamente le fatture n.1 - 2 e ho saltato la 3 e la 4 emettendo fattura n.5 
come si può risolvere? 
Inoltre ho emesso una fattura proforma, riservandomi di emettere fattura all'atto dell'effettivo pagamento (mi è stata richiesta da un ente pubblico). In quest'ultimo caso, quando sarò pagato (presumibilmente nel 2011) emetterò fattura con un altro numero non tenendo conto della pro forma? 
Scusatemi e grazie anticipatamente

----------


## danilo sciuto

> salve, avrei bisogno di un aiuto
> Nel corso del 2010 ho emesso (regime dei minimi) 3 fatture ma, nonostante l'esiguo numero, ho sbagliato la numerazione nel senso che ho emesso correttamente le fatture n.1 - 2 e ho saltato la 3 e la 4 emettendo fattura n.5 
> come si può risolvere?

  Correggi il numero e rimandi la fattura corretta.   

> Inoltre ho emesso una fattura proforma, riservandomi di emettere fattura all'atto dell'effettivo pagamento (mi è stata richiesta da un ente pubblico). In quest'ultimo caso, quando sarò pagato (presumibilmente nel 2011) emetterò fattura con un altro numero non tenendo conto della pro forma?

  Le proforma non vanno numerate.
Quindi non ne terrai conto.

----------


## Niccolò

> Correggi il numero e rimandi la fattura corretta.
> ...

  La discussione mi piace. Se non fosse possibile correggere perchè ha già emesso le fatture 6, 7 ..., sono previste sanzioni?

----------


## iam

> salve, avrei bisogno di un aiuto
> Nel corso del 2010 ho emesso (regime dei minimi) 3 fatture ma, nonostante l'esiguo numero, ho sbagliato la numerazione nel senso che ho emesso correttamente le fatture n.1 - 2 e ho saltato la 3 e la 4 emettendo fattura n.5

  Bellissima  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  
Scusa ma... come hai fatto a saltare la numerazione? 
Contavi sulle dita della mano dimenticandoti che ti erano stati amputati medio e anulare?  :Big Grin:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> La discussione mi piace. Se non fosse possibile correggere perchè ha già emesso le fatture 6, 7 ..., sono previste sanzioni?

  Certo, sennò a che servirebbe imporre la numerazione progressiva ?   

> Bellissima    
> Scusa ma... come hai fatto a saltare la numerazione? 
> Contavi sulle dita della mano dimenticandoti che ti erano stati amputati medio e anulare?

  Sappi che con alcuni miei clienti queste cose sono all'ordine del giorno....

----------


## La matta

Concordo... non fosse che all'ordine del giorno è anche la numerazione bis, e financo la ter  :Frown:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Concordo... non fosse che all'ordine del giorno è anche la numerazione bis, e financo la ter

  Per la gioia dei verificatori, che non devono così affannarsi a trovare imponibile da recuperare.....

----------


## Niccolò

> Certo, sennò a che servirebbe imporre la numerazione progressiva ?
> ....

  E quindi, non c'è salvezza?  :EEK!:  
(oltre ovviamente alla fattura pseudo comiche di 2-3 euro per il rimborso della cancelleria  :Stick Out Tongue: )

----------


## danilo sciuto

> E quindi, non c'è salvezza?  
> (oltre ovviamente alla fattura pseudo comiche di 2-3 euro per il rimborso della cancelleria )

  Se tu non paghi le tasse, c'è un modo per rimediare ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Niccolò

> Se tu non paghi le tasse, c'è un modo per rimediare ?

  Hai voglia! Posso rateizzare l'avviso, posso aspettare la cartella, posso aspettare che mi pignorino l'auto o mi "incantino" la casa.... 
Scherzi a parte, se commetto un mero errore materiale nella numerazione delle fatture, quale norma infrango?

----------


## La matta

> Per la gioia dei verificatori, che non devono così affannarsi a trovare imponibile da recuperare.....

  Beh.. ma qui non ci sono buchi nella numerazione. Semmai, sono inserite delle fatture in più. Lì, c'è già l'imponibile recuperato  :Big Grin:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Hai voglia! Posso rateizzare l'avviso, posso aspettare la cartella, posso aspettare che mi pignorino l'auto o mi "incantino" la casa....

  Ma alla fine poi paghi ugualmente .....   

> Scherzi a parte, se commetto un mero errore materiale nella numerazione delle fatture, quale norma infrango?

  art. 25 dpr 633/72.

----------


## Niccolò

> ...
> art. 25 dpr 633/72.

  Io nel dpr, l'unico riferimento alla fatturazione in uscita l'ho trovato all'art. 21, che al c 2 testualmente recita " La fattura deve essere datata e numerata in ordine progressivo e deve contenere le seguenti indicazioni". 
Non l'ho riletto tutto, ma da quanto dall'art 21, un salto nella fatturazione non compromette la numerizione progressiva. 
Non c'è un reddito omesso, non c'è iva non versata, non falsifico documenti precedenti o successivi.... Non so, ma a me non sembra di violare nessuna norma.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Non l'ho riletto tutto, ma da quanto dall'art 21, un salto nella fatturazione non compromette la numerizione progressiva. 
> Non c'è un reddito omesso, non c'è iva non versata, non falsifico documenti precedenti o successivi.... Non so, ma a me non sembra di violare nessuna norma.

  Numerazione progressiva tu dici che sia anche 1, 145, 205, 3.456 ? Io non sono convinto...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):      
PS: volevo dire 21, non 25 (quello riguarda le passive)

----------


## Niccolò

> Numerazione progressiva tu dici che sia anche 1, 145, 205, 3.456 ? Io non sono convinto...  
> ....

  Ne sono convinto poco anch'io, ma se non c'è norma violata, non c'è sanzione.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Beh.. ma qui non ci sono buchi nella numerazione. Semmai, sono inserite delle fatture in più. Lì, c'è già l'imponibile recuperato

  Come non ci sono buchi ? Chi me lo dice che non ci sia la 4 ter, quater, quinquies .....     

> Ne sono convinto poco anch'io, ma se non c'è norma violata, non c'è sanzione.

  Se ne sei poco convinto, dai ragione a me. La norma è proprio l'art. 21, quando parla di numerazione *progressiva*. Progressione aritmetica - Wikipedia   :Smile:

----------


## Niccolò

> Come non ci sono buchi ? Chi me lo dice che non ci sia la 4 ter, quater, quinquies .....     
> Se ne sei poco convinto, dai ragione a me. La norma è proprio l'art. 21, quando parla di numerazione *progressiva*. Progressione aritmetica - Wikipedia

  Si parla di "ordine progressivo". La classifica di calcio vede le squadre in ordine progressivo, ma non tutti i possibili punteggi sono presenti  :Wink:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Si parla di "ordine progressivo". La classifica di calcio vede le squadre in ordine progressivo, ma non tutti i possibili punteggi sono presenti

  ... e nella classifica di calcio c'è sempre una prima in classifica, una seconda, una terza, e così via, fino ad arrivare alla fiorentina .....  :Big Grin:

----------


## Niccolò

> ... e nella classifica di calcio c'è sempre una prima in classifica, una seconda, una terza, e così via, fino ad arrivare alla fiorentina .....

  Finchè siamo in classifica, già è tanto!! E' da Settembre che cerco di ricordare il nome di un amico che diceva che Mihajlovic è un buon allenatore...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## iam

> Come non ci sono buchi ? Chi me lo dice che non ci sia la 4 ter, quater, quinquies .....   
> Se ne sei poco convinto, dai ragione a me. La norma è proprio l'art. 21, quando parla di numerazione *progressiva*. Progressione aritmetica - Wikipedia

   

> Si parla di "ordine progressivo". La classifica di calcio vede le squadre in ordine progressivo, ma non tutti i possibili punteggi sono presenti

  
Questa discussione è stata già affrontare nella famosa questione delle fatture di Pippely...
Ed io sostenevo (come Niccolò... che però non ricordo se all'epoca partecipò o meno alla discussione  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ) che il concetto di progressività a mio avviso è rispettato anche saltando la numerazione, giacchè la norma avrebbe dovuto far riferimento al concetto di consecutività. 
Però.. mi deste tutti addosso  :Mad:

----------


## Niccolò

> .... 
> Però.. mi deste tutti addosso

  Penso di non aver partecipato, a me le soluzioni fuori dalle righe piacciono sempre  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## La matta

[QUOTE=danilo sciuto;172501]Come non ci sono buchi ? Chi me lo dice che non ci sia la 4 ter, quater, quinquies .....     
QUOTE] 
Beh, ma allora sarebbe come dire che se la numerazione è consecutiva e senza bis e ter, ci sono sicuramente dei buchi proprio perchè non ci sono bis e ter  :Confused:

----------


## danilo sciuto

[QUOTE=La matta;172559]  

> Come non ci sono buchi ? Chi me lo dice che non ci sia la 4 ter, quater, quinquies .....  
> QUOTE] 
> Beh, ma allora sarebbe come dire che se la numerazione è consecutiva e senza bis e ter, ci sono sicuramente dei buchi proprio perchè non ci sono bis e ter

  No, in quel caso è da dimostrare, proprio perchè non ci sono bis e ter !!

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Questa discussione è stata già affrontare nella famosa questione delle fatture di Pippely...
> Ed io sostenevo (come Niccolò... che però non ricordo se all'epoca partecipò o meno alla discussione ) che il concetto di progressività a mio avviso è rispettato anche saltando la numerazione, giacchè la norma avrebbe dovuto far riferimento al concetto di consecutività. 
> Però.. mi deste tutti addosso

  Se ti ho contestato, se non ho capito male sono coerente con quanto scrivo qui, no?
Per me progressiva significa senza falle: 1,2,3,4,5,6 ...

----------


## La matta

[QUOTE=danilo sciuto;172566]  

> No, in quel caso è da dimostrare, proprio perchè non ci sono bis e ter !!

  Eh, come avvocato del diavolo lascio a desiderare...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

